# Fire Bird? What a crappy trade with Portland



## Pacersthebest

Topic says it all 

Can I cry now?


----------



## bootstrenf

you guys got ripped....


horrible trade for you guys.....


----------



## nikolokolus

Not here to rub it in (as a blazers fan), but wow!! I can't believe Larry Bird ... all I can say is thanks -- I guess.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Wow, what a steal getting Bayless, and to piss it away like that....I'm shocked. Plus now we have McRoberts on our team, which is embarrassing.


----------



## Redeemed

I've lost all faith.. Rush is not a lottery pick. Not at all. And now this makes the GS deal look worse giving up on Diogu like that. He is going to have to do something great to get me over this. We traded a potential all star (Bayless) for a crappy average swingman, we could have gotten a player just as good with a second rounder. I'm just so mad right now I can't even think right.


----------



## Redeemed

Not only that but how are we going to get Rush minutes? Players taken that high need to be starters, not 3rd stringers. We have about 4-5 players that deserve minutes over him (Dun, Granger, Williams, Daniels, K.Rush, Flip). Two of those are free agents, but I think it would be cool to have both Rush brothers here, not to mention Rush makes a good shooter off the bench. Something big better happen, we have to get rid of Daniels.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

So I was excited for this season for about......30 mins?

Is there ANY way we can negate this trade?


----------



## Pacersthebest

Quote from another board:



> That was the dumbest choice in Pacers history. Ron Artest makes better choices than that.


:clap2:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Bird should've been fired ages ago. To say he's horrible is giving him a compliment. Our owner (owners) should be the ones who really need to blamed though. You don't keep a POS like Larry for so long and expect to magically improve just because he was a HOF player.


----------



## btyler

End everything. I'm sitting in Conseco right now, and we were SO HAPPY that Bayless got picked. Then... the trade was made... and the life of the Pacers fans have been destroyed. I'm actually with Chris, AKA PacersFan, right now, and he's so pissed. This is absolutely horrible. Even our friend Kory, who isn't even really a basketball fan, is like an enraged puma right now. That's how bad this is.

Fire Bird. Now. I'm embarrassed.


----------



## Floods

After reading the posts in this thread I feel awful for laughing at that trade. But I do anyway. Sorry guys. :smile:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

I have lost all hope on this team, and fully expect us to have another lottery pick next year, but of course Bird will trade the rights to that player for some role player bum. We deserve better than this, MUCH MUCH better than this.


----------



## thaKEAF

:laugh: enraged puma


----------



## Floods

LMAO did anyone see Bird's video conference? Pure gold. :laugh:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

David_Ortiz said:


> LMAO did anyone see Bird's video conference? Pure gold. :laugh:





I stopped watching the draft after that stupid trade Donut, could care less to see him humilate us even further.


----------



## Redeemed

I bet he was getting heckled bad at Conseco.. maybe even pushed or hit some. He made the worst trade I have ever seen.


----------



## Redeemed

I love the deal now. Thats a steal man since we wanted Rush, Hibbert, and Arthur and got all of them! Bird came through for us.


----------



## PacersorBust

I am currently in the process of writing an email to Conrad Bummer or whoever answers the fans email questions asking why the hell we did this trade. A dumb*** deal by a dumb***. Jarrett Jack is pretty much crap and why get Brandon Rush when we are already cluttered at the 2/3 position? Seriously? Bird, **** you, go to hell, get away, and I'm pretty sure I can make better decisions that to trade away the steal of the draft for crap.


----------



## TheFuture

Its pretty clear that its Maceo Baston as the filler in the trade but imagine if Joey went to you guys in the J.O trade. You would have both pair of twins on your team! Hah that would be pretty cool.


----------



## DannyGranger33

I'm glad I have company on the negative Pacer fan bus!

Welcome aboard guys! I've been here since Jonathan Bender was held onto years too long


----------



## B-Roy

DienerTime said:


> I love the deal now. Thats a steal man since we wanted Rush, Hibbert, and Arthur and got all of them! Bird came through for us.


You do realize you're not getting the 27th pick right?


----------



## rock747

Im not sure what to think. Rush gives a good size SG with good D. We get a solid young back up PG. Hibbert is really just a big body. I'm thinking Dunleavy is on his way out. I will feel pretty sick if Bayless turns into something great though.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Bird is pushing the franchise closer and closer to NY status - where you're basically the laughing stock of the NBA and the epitomy of bad management.

Idiot, idiot, idiot. Trades two great steals in Bayless and Arthur - what does he get back?? Jarret Jack. And Brandon Rush who won't even get minutes on this team..


----------



## PacersguyUSA

NewAgeBaller said:


> Bird is pushing the franchise closer and closer to NY status - where you're basically the laughing stock of the NBA and the epitomy of bad management.
> 
> Idiot, idiot, idiot. Trades two great steals in Bayless and Arthur - what does he get back?? Jarret Jack. And Brandon Rush who won't even get minutes on this team..


Pacers had Arthur?


----------



## Floods

PacersguyUSA said:


> Pacers had Arthur?


yeah, thats news to me


----------



## B-Roy

Arthur was the 27th pick, which belonged to the Hornets, bought by the Blazers. The Blazers took Arthur and traded him for Batum.


----------



## rock747

If bayless doesn't work out though, this trade looks pretty good. Diogu will do nothing. Rush is already NBA ready and proven. Jarett Jack is a solid proven back up. Bayless is pretty young. I'm dissapointed in trading Bayless too, but the jury is still out.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

PacersguyUSA said:


> Pacers had Arthur?


Oh, my bad. I was ranting to my brother about how Portland stole Bayless and Arthur, accidently included him here.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Hmm, that sucks. I was absolutely ecstatic when we drafted Bayless. Then, I started to walk back to my seat from the smoking area where my friends were, and I saw this trade. I stopped, stared, and probably had my mouth wide open for about three seconds before the anger set in. I had to march out, literally, and tell them what happened. I'm almost shoved this kid out of my way because I was so pissed.

Really, both those guys are solid, but that's it. They're solid, and they're always going to be solid. Bayless is going to be great. Sure, he didn't fit in that well with the team on paper, but he would've been just fine as in the Monta Ellis/Louis Williams role playing both guard positions off the bench.

But no, we have to get depth. I was hoping Bird would speak to us about something, but all we get is **** on the TV, which I couldn't even hear because the sound wasn't working. I'm sure it was something like, "Now we know Bayless is a talented kid, but frankly, when you have the chance to get two solid pieces for one, you take it, and we think we did."

One thing I don't get is that Bird keeps taking the same type of players. Rush is a Small Forward in the NBA thanks to his ACL injury limiting his athleticism. He's exactly like Granger and Shawne Williams: not fast, but a potentially good defender and good shooter. Great. Now what are we going to do with three of them? Take a ****ing combo guard with some quickness and scoring instincts you *****.

Now we're stuck with Jarrett ****ing Jack and Brandon ****ing Rush. ****ing ****. **** you, Larry. When Jerryd Bayless leads Portland to a ****ing championship in 3 years as a ****ing superstar Point Guard, I hope you lose your ****ing job. **** you.

Like PacersguyUSA, I was really hyped for this season for about 30 minutes. I kept saying how fun it would be to have Bayless and Ford on the break with Granger, Dunleavy, and all our shooters on the wing. Then we take Hibbert, ugh, and **** it all up with that ****ing trade. ****. I need to find a new team with a competent GM. I should move to Oregon.

We were talking to these little kids (6-8 years old) and one my friends tried to explain it like this: "Say I make you this balloon and write Jerryd Bayless on it, then I give it to you, and then I snatch it away. That's how we feel." I would've much preferred Bayless being selected already, and us passing on Augustin or Alexander for Rush. At least I wouldn't have had my hopes up.


----------



## Pacers Fan

The only bright side to this is that we're pretty much set next year at PG, SG, and SF. Rush is gone to free agency. Tinsley and Williams will be packaged for some big man, I hope.

PG- Ford/Jack/Diener
SG- Dunleavy/Daniels
SF- Granger/Rush/Graham
PF- Murphy/Foster/McRoberts
C- (Rasho)/Hibbert/Baston

Too bad our big men are still ****. ****ing Hibbert.


----------



## rock747

The analysts seem to like this for the pacers....
Bruno


> No. 11, Indiana -- UPDATE: It's being reported the Pacers will deal Bayless and Ike Diogu to Portland for No. 13 pick Brandon Rush, point guard Jarrett Jack and Indianapolis native Josh McRoberts. If so, that's a great deal for Indiana because Rush is a supreme talent and Jack a big, strong point guard. McRoberts is a nice bonus.



Chad Ford


> The Blazers will send the rights to Rush, Jarrett Jack and Josh McRoberts to the Pacers for the rights to Bayless and Ike Diogu. I think this is a great pick for the Pacers. Rush should be a great fit in the backcourt with T.J. Ford because he defends, shoots the ball and has great size. Rush is one of the most NBA-ready players in the draft.


Chad Ford actually had us picking Rush(11) and Hibbert(17). HE had bayless going to Sacramento. We ended up getting a good big back up PG in the deal by drafting bayless and trading him. I don't know. Maybe the trade wasn't too bad.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Pacers Fan said:


> The only bright side to this is that we're pretty much set next year at PG, SG, and SF. Rush is gone to free agency. Tinsley and Williams will be packaged for some big man, I hope.
> 
> PG- Ford/Jack/Diener
> SG- Dunleavy/Daniels
> SF- Granger/Rush/Graham
> PF- Murphy/?/McRoberts
> C- Foster/Hibbert/Baston
> 
> Too bad our big men are still ****. ****ing Hibbert.


I'd hardly say we're "set" at PG and SG. Ford is unreliable, and Jack and Diener are okay backups but won't win you championships, let alone get you to the playoffs. Dunleavy would hardly be my choice for a starting NBA shooting guard, and who exactly is Daniels?

We are pretty solid at SF.

But then "Murphy/?/McRoberts at PF? That's easily the worst PF rotation in the league right?

Center: Foster/Hibbert/Baston. Find a better definition of "average at best." I dare you.

Pacerfan pretty much summed it up when he said:



> Now we're stuck with Jarrett ****ing Jack and Brandon ****ing Rush. ****ing ****. **** you, Larry. When Jerryd Bayless leads Portland to a ****ing championship in 3 years as a ****ing superstar Point Guard, I hope you lose your ****ing job. **** you.


Bayless was a chance at a star. Someone to talk about. Someone to spark interest. Not to mention a hell of a back court possibility w/ Ford. That was taken away in mere minutes.


----------



## Pacers Fan

PacersguyUSA said:


> I'd hardly say we're "set" at PG and SG. Ford is unreliable, and Jack and Diener are okay backups but won't win you championships, let alone get you to the playoffs.


They're all solid guys. I like it for a Point Guard rotation. It's certainly more stable and talented than what we've had in year's past.



> Dunleavy would hardly be my choice for a starting NBA shooting guard, and who exactly is Daniels?


He played fine at the 2 this year. Daniels is nothing to be thrilled about, sure, but if he stays, he's still a solid backup if he's not injured, which seems to be the case for many of our players in the past and present.

What might be the worst about this trade is that when Chris Denari was talking about the pick, he said something like, "Some circumstances do not allow us to discuss our picks unfortunately." So, like an optimistic fan, I think it's great. We probably used 11 and 17 to move up and get someone like Love or Gordon. So, I was feeling even better, but with a bit of uneasyness knowing that it was Bird who was to trade Bayless. Then this. Ugh. Hibbert.

I don't see how Bird expects this lineup to fit with Obie's offense. Sure, Ford, Jack, and Diener can run the break, but who else is even going to be there? Everyone else we have is ****ing slow, and our big men don't even have much range anymore. Rasho and Foster can hit some mid-range shots, and Murph can hit some 3's. Woohoo. Hibbert's going to be worthless here. At least pick someone who can shoot, or really do anything. Ryan Anderson, please, someone else, not a complete stiff.


----------



## rock747

Chad Ford analysis on who our pick would be pre trade:


> The skinny: The Pacers may very well go big here, with Kosta Koufos and Darrell Arthur as the targets. But chances are there will be a big man available when they draft at No. 17.
> 
> Rush won't be there at 17, though, and he would be a great fit in the backcourt with T.J. Ford. Rush could be the next Joe Johnson.


I am not ready to write this off as a bad draft. We just need to improve our frontcourt. We are a young up coming team again...


----------



## #10

Just curious guys, what can we (Blazer fans) expect from Diogu? Glad to be rid of him? Solid backup? Future starter?


----------



## Redeemed

My friend heard a rumor that Arthur would be included but it was false.


----------



## Redeemed

Also, I am still very disappointed, and quite frankly not nearly as excited about next season as I was when we drafted Bayless. But I really don't know what to say. No matter how much I want to like Rush I just can't see him being anything more than a role player..


----------



## rock747

I don't think Diougu is ever really going to offer much more than a bench role player. He just doesn't have the size.


----------



## rock747

It's a gamble, but it could work out well. Rush could be a very good SG. There is no gauruntees that Bayless will be an All-star. He did drop to 11 and had Augustine picked above him. So maybe teams saw something they didn't like. The pacers also picked up a solid back up PG. I'm okay with it. Though, in 2 years if Bayless does turn out to be an All-star I won't be.


----------



## Redeemed

Thing is even if Bayless isn't a PG he is still already better than Rush at SG. Right now we need excitement and Rush does not bring that.


----------



## Pacers Fan

#10 said:


> Just curious guys, what can we (Blazer fans) expect from Diogu? Glad to be rid of him? Solid backup? Future starter?


Nothing. He sucks. I don't see what people ever saw in him. He doesn't play defense, is undersized, and can't jump. His post game is all power like David Harrison, except he has no height, and since he can't jump well, he's always rejected. On defense, though, he seems to jump much better to block shots. So that's about it. Occasional weakside shot blocking, some power, and maybe a tip-slam or two. He's a good free throw shooter and his jumper is getting better.

I'd be surprised if he's still in the league in two years. I doubt he makes the cut for Portland's final roster.


----------



## rock747

> Thing is even if Bayless isn't a PG he is still already better than Rush at SG. Right now we need excitement and Rush does not bring that.


Really? I think that Rush brings excitement. Even Hibbert. Hibbert is by far the biggest player we have had in a while...


----------



## Pacers Fan

rock747 said:


> Really? I think that Rush brings excitement.


He's not very fast or athletic since to that injury. He's going to hit some shots and play solid defense for 10 mpg. Jerryd Bayless running around the court scoring in the halfcourt and on the break from anywhere is much more exciting.



> Even Hibbert. Hibbert is by far the biggest player we have had in a while...


So was Zan Tabak. Hibbert won't be any better, and he's in the absolutely wrong offense.


----------



## rock747

> Nothing. He sucks. I don't see what people ever saw in him. He doesn't play defense, is undersized, and can't jump. His post game is all power like David Harrison, except he has no height, and since he can't jump well, he's always rejected. On defense, though, he seems to jump much better to block shots. So that's about it. Occasional weakside shot blocking, some power, and maybe a tip-slam or two. He's a good free throw shooter and his jumper is getting better.
> 
> I'd be surprised if he's still in the league in two years. I doubt he makes the cut for Portland's final roster.


Agreed. Though I think he'll still be in the league in two years. Lifetime roleplayer. He has better upside than Josh F'n McRoberts. The only problem with the portland deal in my opinion is that we just didn't get enough. They should have atleast included another pick.


----------



## rock747

> he's in the absolutely wrong offense.


This could be true. 

Zan Tabak? I'll give him more of a chance than that. 



> He's not very fast or athletic since to that injury. He's going to hit some shots and play solid defense for 10 mpg.


I really don't think he was THAT affected by the ACL injury. He still looked fairly athletic to me in the tournament.


----------



## KingSpeed

Don't despair. Jack is underrated. He hit lots of big shots for us and even had a 20/10 game against the Lakers. Off the bench!


----------



## billfindlay10

Rush has not lost all his athletic ability. It took him most of the season to get back in shape....he has just started to reach his peak....he may not be flashy, but he will be a solid glue guy....a winner.

Jack is a good back up for Ford.....gives teams a different look....also they can play a bit together in some small ball.


----------



## dwood615

yes thank you very much larry bird


----------



## dwood615

but rush will be a good shooter/defender

jack isnt a bad player just not a starter in my eyes

mcroberts wont be there long


----------



## rock747

Chad ford gives us an A


> Round 1: Brandon Rush (13), Roy Hibbert (17)
> 
> Round 2: None
> 
> Analysis: To evaluate the Pacers, you have to take a step back a day to see how everything unfolded. They traded the chronically injured Jermaine O'Neal and a second-round pick for T.J. Ford, Rasho Nesterovic, Maceo Baston and the No. 17 pick. That means they added a starting point guard coming off a career year, significant cap space in 2009 and a prospect.
> 
> 
> Then Indiana swapped No. 11 and Ike Diogu for No. 13 and picked up a solid backup point guard, Jarrett Jack, and a local hero, Josh McRoberts.
> 
> So in the course of two days, the Pacers rebuilt their team in a way that improves it now and in the future. The Pacers should be much more exciting to watch with a Ford/Jack/Rush/Mike Dunleavy backcourt. The additions of Hibbert and Nesterovic give them some much-needed size. And with several major expiring contracts, including Nesterovic, Marquis Daniels and Jeff Foster, they'll have some significant trading chips at the trade deadline or real cap space in the summer of 2009.
> 
> 
> Kudos to president Larry Bird and general manager David Morway for one of the most sophisticated rebuilding efforts I've seen.


He also said that there was a pre-arranged trade that we would send Augustine or Bayless to the if they fell to us. 

Oh yeah. Portland was given an A-


----------



## PacersguyUSA

rock747 said:


> The analysts seem to like this for the pacers....
> Bruno
> 
> 
> 
> Chad Ford
> 
> 
> Chad Ford actually had us picking Rush(11) and Hibbert(17). HE had bayless going to Sacramento. We ended up getting a good big back up PG in the deal by drafting bayless and trading him. I don't know. Maybe the trade wasn't too bad.



Draftexpress, with their in depth statistical analysis, has the Pacers winning the draft.


----------



## rock747

> Draftexpress, with their in depth statistical analysis, has the Pacers winning the draft.


Every analyst i have read has rated the Pacer's draft high and I would tend to agree.


----------



## World B. Free

You guys serious... Jack turns the ball over a lot (and that is why Portland hated him) but he really is a good player. he can score, he will drive, he is a good passer and he can shoot the 3. He can play backup 1 or 2. He has experience starting. He really isn't that bad.

McRoberts? Don't give up on him yet. The biggest problem with him was his attitude in Portland. Now that he is back in his home state, I bet he will lose his bad attitude and start to play. I think you guys are underestimating him. Give him a chance.

Rush is not bad either!!! Think Bruce Bowen, without the cheap fouls.

We did get the better of you... but not as bad as you all think.


----------



## Redeemed

I actually think McRoberts is a sleeper in that trade. He is VERY athletic, a decent shooter, and is taller than Diogu. I have liked him since his time in Duke when I used to think he was atleast a pick in the teens (though he fell to the second round) and think he still has a lot of potential. I think NBADraft.net was spot on with there less athletic Chris Webber comparison.


----------



## MrJayremmie

Yea, the deal wasn't that great for the Pacers, but the draft raelly worked out for you guys.

everywhere i looked you guys got a good grade. It turned out well.

In the heat of the moment it probably sucked cuz Bayless was a good prospect, but Rush is going to be a good player in the NBA, and Bayless is more of a risk (with a higher cieling though). 

On top of the fact that you already have TJ Ford, i think its all good. I don't think you guys were goin to take Bayless anyway, and Portland called and said to take him for us because sacremento would take him at 12, and we will get you the player you want, and some extra stuff.

Keep your head up.


----------



## nikolokolus

I know a lot of people are wanting to pillory Bird over this draft, and a Blazer fan I initially thought this was a really lopsided deal ... now after having time to let it sink in I see it as a win-win. Bayless looks like the kind of player who would only be successful in the NBA in the right kind of situation; since he's more a scoring point or tweener, it seems like he needs a situation where his backcourt partner is a play-maker and excellent decision maker ... somebody in the mold of Dwayne Wade or Brandon Roy. Bayless paired up with TJ Ford would probably mean Bayless would have been required to guard the 2 and he's considerably undersized at that position and you would have had major matchup problems defensively.

Hell I was perfectly happy with Brandon Rush at 13 and I thought he'd be a really nice complimentary piece with his defense, shooting, and ability to play the 2 or the 3, instead I think both teams get what they want and need.

Who woulda thunk it, Larry Bird just needed Donnie Walsh to leave so he could make the Pacers better.

Good luck next year guys, and I'll still be following and rooting for Jarret Jack next year whenever you're not playing us; if he can get his turnovers down, he could end up a very solid backup for a long, long time.


----------



## Redeemed

If Rush can suprise me with his athleticism and can start immediately then I won't be as mad about the deal, and i'm really warming up to Jack. I am one of the biggest McRoberts fans here so the deal to me is starting to look good, especially is McRob can somehow get himself some minutes, we need help at the 4 and he is a great fit with his passing and athleticism.


----------



## Spud147

DienerTime said:


> If Rush can suprise me with his athleticism and can start immediately then I won't be as mad about the deal, and i'm really warming up to Jack. I am one of the biggest McRoberts fans here so the deal to me is starting to look good, especially is McRob can somehow get himself some minutes, we need help at the 4 and he is a great fit with his passing and athleticism.


I think you're going to like Jarrett a lot more than you realize. His biggest problem has been turn-overs but PG is the hardest position to learn so I think that will improve. He's very intelligent, extremely coachable, a gym rat who's usually bigger and stronger than his counterparts, and a great great locker room guy. Wait until you get to meet him at the press conference, he's hilarious! He may not ever be a starter but he will always give you everything he can to help win. The guy doesn't ever slack off. I'm sure there are quite a few Blazer players (and fans, including me) who are sad to see him leave. I have this nagging feeling that we underestimated his contribution in the locker room and might be giving up on him too soon... but then again, I'm no Kevin Pritchard. Besides, Indiana owed a big favor to Portland for the Jermaine/Double D trade. :biggrin:


----------



## BlazerFan22

PacersguyUSA said:


> Wow, what a steal getting Bayless, and to piss it away like that....I'm shocked. Plus now we have McRoberts on our team, which is embarrassing.


Wasen't it Bird who said he wants more white guys though.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary

IMO (for what it's worth) it was a good trade for us, and an ok trade for the Pacers. The Pacers really got more than they were going to get (seeing as how they were going to draft Rush anyway.) I too am in the camp that a lot of my fellow Blazers fans underestimate what Jack brought. He's kind of a Bobby Jackson type player. Brings offense, hard, aggressive drives to the basket, great foul shooter who gets to the line a lot. Definately has skills to play point guard, but maybe never a starter.

We didn't get to see McRoberts much, but in the garbage time he got, he actually looked very skilled. I think the question is his motivation, but I don't know that you should totally write him off.

We'll see how these trades work out, and while I think that we got the better end, I think you guys got some good pieces to re build the team around.


----------



## MrJayremmie

BTW i really like Pacer fans. Always have. I always thought you guys were really classy. For what its worth. 

Good luck.


----------



## Redeemed

MrJayremmie said:


> BTW i really like Pacer fans. Always have. I always thought you guys were really classy. For what its worth.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks, there are some cool guys on this Pacers board. I try to be unhomeristic.


----------



## Yega1979

We'll still have to see how this turns out. Rush could be a pretty good player. But it may be Karma making up for the Dale Davis for Jermaine O'Neal trade. Just think about that one.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Yega1979 said:


> But it may be Karma making up for the Dale Davis for Jermaine O'Neal trade.



It's not karma for the JO trade, it's karma for hiring an incompetent POS like Bird.


----------



## Knick Killer

Hey guys. Sorry I couldn't be here to complain with you guys over with weekend. I had no computer. But I'm back.

Wow. Where do I start? I'm watching the draft and I go nuts when I see we draft Bayless. What a steal! The whole week before the draft I heard nothing but great things about him. I've never been a big fan of TJ Ford so I was thrilled to have Bayless. I was actually extremely excited for the season. I was happy to be a Pacers fan. But then it was too good to be true. Larry Bird trades Bayless for ****ing Brandon Rush!

I like Brandon Rush. I really do. Out of everyone in the draft he is probably the most ready to play. Which is great. The problem is though, we dont really need him. We got Dunleavy and Granger. Does this mean there's a big move on the way? I think so. Dunleavy's stock is high. He is actually worth something at the moment. I think it's possible that we trade him. Who would be interested in Tinsley or Daniels? Nobody really. So I'm thinking Larry might make a move involving Dunleavy, Tinsley and/or Daniels. We now also have a bunch of centers too. I wouldn't be surprised to see Jeff Foster traded either. I know this was a bad trade with Portland but the only thing from keeping me going insane is that Larry Bird is planning on making a big trade. Our roster is looking kinda funny at the moment. I feel a big move on the way.


----------



## rock747

There is definetly another move happening this summer.


----------



## Spud147

I was trying to think of a player who's similar to JJ for the Pacer fans. He kind of reminds me of Eddie House in the play offs. They don't have the same skill set but they have a similar effect. JJ has a lot of fire and passion for the game. He'll have games where he'll come in off the bench and get everyone around him to raise their energy level and get the fans behind them. Other times he'll come in and make a mistake and sometimes they can be costly. He can also come and get you a game winning shot. He's going to need to work on the turn overs and consistency but I love the guy and hope he thrives in Indiana. 

I think a coaching change may be just what he needs. Jarrett was trying to be the point guard that Nate McMillan was as a player and what he wanted JJ to be instead of playing to his own strengths. He was trying so hard to please Nate (Nate can be tough on players... they all call him "Sarge") he didn't know who he was anymore and started really questioning himself. Another coach with a different approach (focused more on his confidence than on fundamentals) may be able to get him to the next level as a player.


----------

